# Lassana Diarra all'Anzhi Makhachkala



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

Niente Milan, ma il lontano Daghestan per Lassana Diarra, che a sorpresa ha accettato l'offerta milionaria dell'Anzhi Makhachkala e si è trasferito in Russia: 5 milioni al Real Madrid e un quadriennale da 5 milioni di euro all'anno per il giocatore. 

fonte:sportmediaset


----------



## Jino (1 Settembre 2012)

Ecco, 5 mln netti all'anno. Questa era l'unica cosa che il giocatore desiderava. Mezzi ne vale.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Settembre 2012)

Come gia detto, sti giocatori d'oggi non hanno piu neanche po di dignita...Cioe dai da noi sarebbe stato il leader del centrocampo. Al Milan venivo anche ad 1 mil...


----------



## Facciosnaooo (1 Settembre 2012)

Questi sono i giocatori di oggi, figli di un calcio malato...


----------



## raducioiu (1 Settembre 2012)

Benissimo, carriera finita e tutto sommato abbastanza irrilevante per la considerazione di cui godeva.


----------



## DannySa (1 Settembre 2012)

Meglio così, un succhia soldi e basta.


----------



## Dexter (1 Settembre 2012)

sarà contenta l'udinese...


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

ormai i giocatori pensano solo piu ai soldi non guardano piu al pretigio della squadra, ora va al anzhi e non si sentirà piu parlare di lui, figuriamoci che non si sente manco parlare di eto'o figuriamoci lui


----------



## Gnagnazio (1 Settembre 2012)

Ormai tutti evitano l'Italia.


----------



## Stex (1 Settembre 2012)

€€€€€


----------



## tequilad (1 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo contratto.


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Settembre 2012)

Abbiamo fatto stra bene a puntare du De Jong, questo cercava solo grano


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Settembre 2012)

mai piaciuto...menomale che l'anno scorso è venuto Nocerino


----------



## Pamparulez (2 Settembre 2012)

Questo per un euro in più sarebbe andato anche in terza categoria uzbeka. Ottima scelta virare su De Jong.


----------



## Jaqen (2 Settembre 2012)

Via via. Magna schei.


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (2 Settembre 2012)

Mercenario


----------



## Hammer (2 Settembre 2012)

A soli 27 anni si è volontariamente eclissato dal calcio "importante", sono contento che non sia venuto da noi. Vai a giocare tra i colbacchi và.


----------



## Marilson (2 Settembre 2012)

De Jong è giovane e più forte, di cosa stiamo a parlare?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (2 Settembre 2012)

Marilson ha scritto:


> De Jong è giovane e più forte, di cosa stiamo a parlare?



a dire il vero diarra ha 27 (del 85) anni mentre de jong 28 (del 84)


----------



## folletto (2 Settembre 2012)

Contento che non sia venuto sto mercenario.


----------



## almilan (2 Settembre 2012)

Dexter ha scritto:


> sarà contenta l'udinese...


 continua la stagione sfigata di guidolin


----------



## pennyhill (3 Settembre 2012)

Si può discutere del Daghestan, del livello qualitativo del campionato russo (quello italiano è sopra, ma rispetto a 15 anni fa la differenza si è ridotta), del palmares dell’Anzhi, ma oggi non sono certo di un Milan sicuro vincitore in una doppia sfida contro la squadra di Hiddink.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2012)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Ormai tutti evitano l'Italia.



Più che altro ormai tutti pensano solo ai soldi che alla carriera e al prestigio.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Settembre 2012)

Li sordi fanno venire la vista ai cecati...


----------



## Pedrosa (3 Settembre 2012)

Vabbè, contento tu. preferisco uno più scarso ma con una morale che un mercenario


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (3 Settembre 2012)

Lassana Diarra è un nuovo giocatore dell'Anzhi. Lo rende noto il club del Daghestan attraverso un comunicato sul sito ufficiale. Assieme al maliano sbarca alla corte di Guus Hiddink l'attaccante ex Amkar Perm Nikita Burmistrov.


----------

